# Where did you hike last week?



## MtnMagic (Aug 29, 2004)

We started the week off on a 10 mile hike to the Kinsmans from the West on the less travelled Mt Kinsman Trail. Super clear views from South Kinsman!

Wednesday was a special day as I enjoyed a great hike with Sky in Bear Brook State Park, Allenstown, NH.

Friday we hit the North Twin Trail to summit the Twins and continued on to Galehead Mt and out the Gale River Trail, hiking 12 miles thanks to a car spot.

Today was a quick 5 miler to visit Bridal Veil Falls before the ball game started.

Where did you guys get the chance to hike to?


----------



## salida (Aug 29, 2004)

Super nice hike to Mansfield on wed.

and Kearsarge this weekend

porter


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 29, 2004)

Sunday, 8/22   Zealand and the Bonds, 20 miler

Monday, 8/23  Rest

Tuesday, 8/24  More rest

Wednesday, 8/25 Hiked Plum Island Beach  

Thursday. 8/26  Tecumseh and Moosilauke

Friday, 8/27   Twins, Hey...I saw you there  

Saturday, 8/28  Carrigain

Kayaked today, hiking again tomorrow...rain or shine or rain :lol:


----------



## Schuyler (Aug 29, 2004)

Kinsman's last Sunday with you! What a fun time and a beautiful day!  # 31 & # 32 for me...so many more miles to go...

And Bear Brook Wednesday. Sure doesn't compare to the Whites though, but it was a nice stroll 

Gee, two hikes in one week - that's a lot for me!

Sky


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 29, 2004)

Great hiking! 

So how about the rest of you. A walk even around the block is better than watching tv. 

C'mon, all join in. Where did you go this week? I mean a little further than to work. Share your adventures!


----------



## pedxing (Aug 29, 2004)

For me, it was just riding the bicycle and walks around town and along the Charles River.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 30, 2004)

Saturday:
Spur Trail to crag camp, drop overnight gear
Day-pack up Spur Trail to Lowe's Path to the summit of Adams; back to Crag

Sunday:
Back up the Spur Trail to Thunderstorm Junction with full pack this time, over the Gulfisde to Madison Hut, up over Madison, down the interminable Osgood Trail to the Cutoff, to the Great Gulf Trail, to the Madison Gulf Trail, to the Old Jackson Road, to Pinkham.

Monday:
Hobbling around doped up on Advil


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 30, 2004)

*Biked or Hiked?*

Monday - Biked 25-miles from Mont Vernon - New Boston - Goffstown & return same roads.
Wednesday - Same as Monday.
Thursday - Biked 28-miles from Weare - Henniker - Hopkinton - Weare.
Saturday - Went to Equestrian Show in New Hampton to watch Wife compete.  Afterwards went to Loon Mountain to pick up Season Pass and swim in the East Branch in the hot sun.  Refreshing.
Sunday - Biked 55-miles from Weare - Henniker - Bradford – Newbury – to Mount Sunapee Lodge & return same roads.  Stopped at Bob Skinners Ski Shop for attitude adjustment (seeing the new ski gear being displayed).  Skirted the rain while eating lunch on the Sunapee Express chair and talked about skiing.
Peddled 133-miles for the week, averaging 16.8 MPH.  I like it when I can get 4-5 days in a week without riding in the rain.

Think SNOW!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow - you folks have a lot of free time - 


Sat 8/28 - 7 hours on extension ladder scraping off old paint, getting first coat of paint on trim and back of house

Sun 8/29 - 5 more hours on extension ladder getting second coats on.


Whew - I need a nap......!!   :lol:


----------



## MARI (Aug 30, 2004)

This weekend for me:

Sat- Moriah 
Sun- Cabot Mt. up the Cabot Mt. trail. That was #47 for me!!! :beer: 

Hopefully this weekend I will hit Madison and that will be the clincher.


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 30, 2004)

Last weekend (8/21): hiked 14.8 miles in the pouring rain up and back on the AT in Maine to bag Saddleback and The Horn. Nice hike. Terrible weather.

Sunday 8/22 hiked up Mt. Abraham in Maine on a perfectly warm and clear day to bag the peak and the final New England 4,000 footer on my list! I was joined by my wife (her final NE4K too!) a couple of friends finishing off their NE4K's and a final friend who just started peak bagging and agreed to take pictures and share in the chamapgne.

This weekend I hiked 2 miles behind a lawnmower never straying more than several yards from the house. I've got to say a hike in the rain is much better than the best day mowing grass.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 30, 2004)

Saturday--No hiking  But I did bowl a 681!!  Does that count for anything?
Sunday-  I hiked around the Holyoke Mall getting the kids all set for school?
Does that count?

Have no fear--->  Two weeks in the Whites on vacation coming up!!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 30, 2004)

681 - sweet!!!! My best ever is only 653.
That reminds me, time to start thinking about the fall league. Looks like yet again I will be teamed up with someone I used to watch on TV as a kid ... so cool!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 30, 2004)

MARI said:
			
		

> This weekend for me:
> 
> Sat- Moriah
> Sun- Cabot Mt. up the Cabot Mt. trail. That was #47 for me!!! :beer:
> ...




Go MARI, go!!  Let us know when you have #48 in the bag..........!!


----------



## severine (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey guys!  Long time, no see!  Been really busy and I haven't really been on since ski season ended... Now that ski magazines are coming in the mail again, I remembered the forum I accidentally forgot!

Sadly, we only recently got back into hiking.  Last Tuesday (8/24) we did the short (but somewhat steep) hike up Chimney Mountain in the Adirondacks.  Yesterday, we hiked the UnderMountain Trail & AT on Bear Mountain in Salisbury, CT.  Hopefully, we can keep this ball rolling!

Sounds like you guys have been racking up the miles!


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome back, severine! Ski season is on its way. I've done Under Mountain to Bear a number times. Great hike!


----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome back!  I will try to be better about posting...or at least, lurking!   It's been a loooooong spring and summer, and not all of it went well, unfortunately.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 1, 2004)

Mari, Did you know the Mt. Cabot trail is closed?  Did you see many others on the trail below the junction with the Kilkenney?

Where was I last week?
08/25/04 - MA Mt. Everett for a late afternoon just before dark trip
08/26/04 - NH Isolation # 47 for 2nd time around in different seasons
08/28 + 08/29 4 & 6 mile days on Airline trail in CT.


----------



## MARI (Sep 1, 2004)

I knew that taking the Mt. Cabot trail was a risk. Wasn't sure what to expect. Could not find the trail at first. There were 5 other cars parked on the side of the road. We ran into other hikers on the trails too, and another vehicle from Mass had pulled in just after we left. I guess i took my chances.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 1, 2004)

The trail is closed not from the owner of the parking area. He's very cool. It's the next land owner up from the lot. On the risk of me being prevented from using the trailhead with the owner's permission, here are the main facts behind the story.

Paul, the owner of the beginning of the trail, wanted to run ATV's up over the mountain to Berlin. The USFS said no, too much trail damage. "So, I'm closing the trail thru my land," Paul said. 

Now Paul is one to take the law into his own hands. It *is* his land, but when he purchased it, the deed stated the trail to be perpetually open to all. 

He has been know in the past to brandish a gun to hikers and say they are not allowed to enter his land. (Source: Lancaster P.D. and USFS, Gorham.)  Yet on other occations he has met hikers crossing his property and announced that they may use the trail.
_________________
Ah, the risk!


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 2, 2004)

Mari,

Congratulations BTW on the upcoming completion of the 48, Madison is a great choice for the last peak.  
I'm working on several variations of the list including Solo.  I have about 8 solos left f I remembered them right.  (Tri's, Cannon, Zealand, Moriah, Carrigan, Adams & Madison.  Will probably finish the solos on Madison & all done in three seasons on Carrigain.  Other variations I'm keeping track of

47 done in two seasons, 
18 done in three 
12 done in all four
22 done in winter (+ Pierce, East Osceola, Liberty, Lincoln & Lafayette twice in winter)

And 21 of the ADK 46 down so far.


----------

